# Saw track to suit Erbauer



## Nailnerf (26 Sep 2020)

Hi All. Has anyone used Makita track for an Erbauer saw? It looks identical on web photos. Otherwise, what track have others found suitable?
Thanks
Julian


----------



## katellwood (26 Sep 2020)

They may look identical however the erbauer has an 185mm blade compared to Makita's 165mm blade. Can't help re track though


----------



## pcb1962 (26 Sep 2020)

Check Peter Millard's YouTube channel, he has a video comparing the tracks and discussing compatibility.


----------



## DBT85 (26 Sep 2020)

I don't think Peter had a Erbauer saw to hand to check compatibility with, but it will likely fit the Evolution track which t £80 for 2.8m (2x 1.4m) is by far one of the best bets unless you just want one 2.7/3m rail. Worked great on both my Titan tracksaw and my Festool.


----------



## Gazzarose (3 Nov 2020)

It may be a bit of a late reply now, but I've just bought the Erbauer plunge saw to start fitting out my new garage/workshop, and was deliberating what to do for a longer rail. I was originally going to get the Evolution 2800 set but they were out of stock everywhere. In the end I took the plunge (haha get it!) and went for a 3M Makita rail. It fits well and works well and is the only other rail that the anti tip feature will work with. The supplied Erbauer rail ridge is very very slightly wider than the Makita, so the saw needs to be re-snugged when swapping back and fore, but I have joined the Erbauer rails and the Makita together to do a 4m cut, and with it set to the Erbauer rail the looseness one the Makita rail was fine for the job at hand (I was boxing in the top of my roller shutter door). Going forward I think I'll probably get a 1.5m Makita rail rather than having to join the shorter rails or have to keep re-snugging.


----------



## Sfraser (11 Oct 2021)

Gazzarose said:


> It may be a bit of a late reply now, but I've just bought the Erbauer plunge saw to start fitting out my new garage/workshop, and was deliberating what to do for a longer rail. I was originally going to get the Evolution 2800 set but they were out of stock everywhere. In the end I took the plunge (haha get it!) and went for a 3M Makita rail. It fits well and works well and is the only other rail that the anti tip feature will work with. The supplied Erbauer rail ridge is very very slightly wider than the Makita, so the saw needs to be re-snugged when swapping back and fore, but I have joined the Erbauer rails and the Makita together to do a 4m cut, and with it set to the Erbauer rail the looseness one the Makita rail was fine for the job at hand (I was boxing in the top of my roller shutter door). Going forward I think I'll probably get a 1.5m Makita rail rather than having to join the shorter rails or have to keep re-snugging.


Hi gazzaross I found a track rail identical to the erbauer one from tools4trade mate and you can get the control bars as well


----------



## Sfraser (11 Oct 2021)

Sfraser said:


> Hi gazzaross I found a track rail identical to the erbauer one from tools4trade mate and you can get the control bars as well


Sorry connection bars


----------

